# getting a hammie :D



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i am taking on a hammie 2mw lady said her daughter hasnt time for him any more  its near my parents house so they are going to pick him up for me! yay am so excited, my first hammie for years !!!!!  will post pics asap


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh I need piccies as soon as you get him, what type of hammie is he?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww yayyyy, piccies piccies asap plzzzzzzz


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I need piccies as soon as you get him, what type of hammie is he?


syrian  i cant wait to get him, i had 2 syrian's when i was younger 1 long haired and 1 short haired and there were both amazing !! miss them lots  RIP amber & oscar


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> syrian  i cant wait to get him, i had 2 syrian's when i was younger 1 long haired and 1 short haired and there were both amazing !! miss them lots  RIP amber & oscar


Aww I had a syrian hamster called Peanut but he died recently. Feel free to read his tribute, It's called tribute to my little Peanut. I love hamsters.
Danielle.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh exciting!! Just to warn you though, if you spend much longer on these rodent pages you will probably have about 10 hamsters by the end of the year


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Ooh exciting!! Just to warn you though, if you spend much longer on these rodent pages you will probably have about 10 hamsters by the end of the year


To whom are you refering:blink:?lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> To whom are you refering:blink:?lol


It would be all your fault


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> Aww I had a syrian hamster called Peanut but he died recently. Feel free to read his tribute, It's called tribute to my little Peanut. I love hamsters.
> Danielle.


_aww im sorry  rip peanut :crying: i will check out the tribute hun xx_


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

How can anyone not have time for hammies? 

I have only been on this forum a few weeks and am already onto my second hamster! Beware!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_haha yes i know this, iv gone on an animal freenzy lately, getting a puppy next week and now a hammy!! also want a bunny, and i already have 2 guinea pigs and a cat  my hubbys gona kill me hahaha:001_tt2:_


Flissy said:


> Ooh exciting!! Just to warn you though, if you spend much longer on these rodent pages you will probably have about 10 hamsters by the end of the year


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol think how my parents feel with my list 

read below:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i know u have ALOT of pets hun  i want a budgie too haha i had one of those when i was wee, a blue one called rocky :blushing: _


....zoe.... said:


> lol think how my parents feel with my list
> 
> read below:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> syrian  i cant wait to get him, i had 2 syrian's when i was younger 1 long haired and 1 short haired and there were both amazing !! miss them lots  RIP amber & oscar


my dog is called Oscar


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> To whom are you refering:blink:?lol


She obviously means you and red :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She obviously means you and red :001_tt2:


And maybe someone else who's name begins with an S...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> And maybe someone else who's name begins with an S...


who could that be???? :blushing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> who could that be???? :blushing:


I'll leave you guessing 

I'm going to bed now or I will never get up for work in the morning (well actually I don't start work until 12...:blushing: but i still need sleep )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I'll leave you guessing
> 
> I'm going to bed now or I will never get up for work in the morning (well actually I don't start work until 12...:blushing: but i still need sleep )


haha ok night night miss flissy


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_ok guys my parents have picked up the hammy for me, said its in a rotastak cage, mum said its huge with lots of 'bits' i just hope its not too awful, though she said its lime green _


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> _ok guys my parents have picked up the hammy for me, said its in a rotastak cage, mum said its huge with lots of 'bits' i just hope its not too awful, though she said its lime green _


The main problems with rotastack is that the individual living areas are not big enough for wheels etc, the tubes can be a suffocation hazard, and they are a pain to clean. Having said that Flissy has converted her cage so that part of it is a rotastack and Gracieee is also planning to do it (or has done it already) so they can be made into very nice cages. Still can't wait for the piccys.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

It might be the creepy castle or jungle explorer if it's green. They can make good hamster cages, but it depends on the size of the hamster and how many extra main units it has. Acorn's in a Habitrail that is similar to the rotastak, but he has 5 main units as well as the dens/mini maze/transport units, so he's got room for running around and toys.

What's the actual hamster like? When do you get to meet him?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope you enjoy your new hammy!  pics needed of course!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The main problems with rotastack is that the individual living areas are not big enough for wheels etc, the tubes can be a suffocation hazard, and they are a pain to clean. Having said that Flissy has converted her cage so that part of it is a rotastack and Gracieee is also planning to do it (or has done it already) so they can be made into very nice cages. Still can't wait for the piccys.


I've always wondered about the rotastak tubes as they don't have any holes in them!!! I think the Savic ones do have little holes in them for ventilation to stop the hammy from suffocating!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't know about rotastak, but the new Habitrail Ovo tubes have ventilation holes around the windows. Doesn't help if you use all the connections though, cos then you can't insert any windows. I rely on the wired units adding enough air to the whole setup.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

the newer curved rotastak tubes have holes and ridges to make it easier to climb but the old type are horrible


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for all you're advice girls i might be able to get him 2mw, if not it will be wednesday....  then i will take LOTS of piccys for you all xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> thanks for all you're advice girls i might be able to get him 2mw, if not it will be wednesday....  then i will take LOTS of piccys for you all xx


Yes you have to


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yes you have to


I agree !


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to taking pictures


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_ok i have a pic, but its only of part of the cage, the carry case part apparently..... anyone kow what rotastak its from ? and as i hate rotastak can u girls suggest a more appropriate cage ? _


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _ok i have a pic, but its only of part of the cage, the carry case part apparently..... anyone kow what rotastak its from ? and as i hate rotastak can u girls suggest a more appropriate cage ? _
> View attachment 29090


hamster heaven 

i recognise the colours of that, it could be from the spooky one:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_thats actually alright! do u think its big enough for a syrian ?_



Flissy said:


> hamster heaven
> 
> i recognise the colours of that, it could be from the spooky one:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Its maybe a little small as syrians prefer a big floor space to lots of little ones, you could maybe extend it to a bin cage like mine:










Or to another large cage that has tubes like my savic peggy metro cage:










Then you can add a bigger wheel as I don't think you can fit an 8 inch wheel in any of those parts


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Some lovely cages here
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't look at that any more it makes me feel guilty


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_wow they are great! did u make that bin cage? how do i do that? looks fab im sure he would much prefer that kind of space!_


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow thanks for that!



thedogsmother said:


> Some lovely cages here
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _wow they are great! did u make that bin cage? how do i do that? looks fab im sure he would much prefer that kind of space!_


I got my dad to do it actually, I think he cut the holes by heating up a knife until it was red hot and then cutting them out, and he cut the cage mesh and pot riveted it on (if you know what that means, i dont lol )

I love it and can't wait to use it but I probably wouldn't have been able to do it myself lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its lovely! well done to you're daddy  i would need my hubbys help i think haha im useless at stuff like that 



Flissy said:


> I got my dad to do it actually, I think he cut the holes by heating up a knife until it was red hot and then cutting them out, and he cut the cage mesh and pot riveted it on (if you know what that means, i dont lol )
> 
> I love it and can't wait to use it but I probably wouldn't have been able to do it myself lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> its lovely! well done to you're daddy  i would need my hubbys help i think haha im useless at stuff like that


Hahaha 

Or you could just get a hamster heaven  I want oneeeeeee!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i would but i dont have £40 (or however much they are) to buy one!! i could sell the rotastak tho....



Flissy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Or you could just get a hamster heaven  I want oneeeeeee!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i would but i dont hve £40 to buy one!! i could sell the rotastak tho....


£40 lol they cost more like 80 I think? They are expensiveeeee and huge which are the reasons I couldn't get one lol... don't think it would have fitted on the bus I got weird looks as it was when I carried the peggy metro cage on the bus!! And a hamster in a box!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hamster heavens are £64.99 in [email protected]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> £40 lol they cost more like 80 I think? They are expensiveeeee and huge which are the reasons I couldn't get one lol... don't think it would have fitted on the bus I got weird looks as it was when I carried the peggy metro cage on the bus!! And a hamster in a box!


[email protected] are selling them off for £65 but you can get them off ebay for about £40. Savic Cambridges are lovely cages.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Hamster heavens are £64.99 in [email protected]


Oh ok, not as much as I thought then 

My [email protected] here doesn't sell them... in fact they don't sell hardly any cages


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_wow it still alot though isnt it !! i think i'll try my hand at a bin cage and see how that works out....with lots of toys obv  do you NEED to add wire to it ? _


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh ok, not as much as I thought then
> 
> My [email protected] here doesn't sell them... in fact they don't sell hardly any cages


You can ask them to order one


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _wow it still alot though isnt it !! i think i'll try my hand at a bin cage and see how that works out....with lots of toys obv  do you NEED to add wire to it ? _


No you don't - if you get a really tall one and don't have any other pets who will get in and eat the hamster you can just leave the top off


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You can ask them to order one


Oh ok cool, I can't have any though 

The one in Cheltenham has them... I remember seeing them when I got my cage and thinking omg thats massive!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_well i have ben the cat but i could put the lid on and makes lots of holes in....?? obv not big holes _



Flissy said:


> No you don't - if you get a really tall one and don't have any other pets who will get in and eat the hamster you can just leave the top off


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _well i have ben the cat but i could put the lid on and makes lots of holes in....?? obv not big holes _


I think I saw a bin cage that just had holes in it like that - but I think they also had mesh - so I don't know if that would be enough ventilation or not?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i'll ask hubby if he can work some magic..... _


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _i'll ask hubby if he can work some magic..... _


Yay! You could then just have a rotastak tube going down into the bin cage or something to make more room


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_yea and make more levels... im quite looking 4ward to making it now hahaha_


Flissy said:


> Yay! You could then just have a rotastak tube going down into the bin cage or something to make more room


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _yea and make more levels... im quite looking 4ward to making it now hahaha_


Yay! Although it might take a while to clean if you use all the Rotastak parts


----------

